# W: G-Shock DW-5700SF-1 "Redback"



## JacobMoogberg (May 7, 2019)

View Advert


*W: G-Shock DW-5700SF-1 "Redback"*

Looking for a Casio G-Shock DW-5700SF-1 Sneaker Freaker "Redback" model, which would need to be shipped to Sweden (paid for by me, of course). Let me know if you got one!




*Advertiser*

JacobMoogberg



*Date*

14/07/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

